# Solved: Outlook And Blackberry Synchronization



## hicksjt

I have a Blackberry 7100, Im looking to transport only Microsoft Outlook contacts, calendar events, and tasks to it. Any suggestions?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Dan O

Blackberry's have excellent Outlook synchronization capabilities.

Your Blackberry should have come with a CD, but if you purchased
second-hand, you can always install the "BlackBerry Desktop Software"
client from: http://www.blackberry.com/support/downloads/

If you have problems getting it configure, the support link is:
http://www.blackberry.com/support/client/index.shtml

Or: http://www.blackberryforums.com/


----------

